# Archer just released new 'G' scale rivet sets



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Archer Fine Transfers has just released a new set (4 sets actually) of rivets advertised as 'G' scale (I'm guessing 1/32 scale but that's just a guess).


http://archertransfers.com/SurfaceDetailsMain.html


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting product. Have you used them?


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I have used Archer rivets in HO scale, and I will definitely do so again. They go on like any other decal, except that the film around the rivets (being completely devoid of paint or anything else) is extremely thin, and applying a long line can be a bit of a challenge. They are much better looking than anything IO can punch by hand, or make in any other reasonable way. About the only other comparable options, at least in small scales, are photo etching or some sort of CNC setup. 

I expect the larger rivets would be even easier to work with, and will be a great help to those wanting to add rivets to some surface already on a model, or otherwise not easily riveted.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used their rivets (not G scale) and weld beads. I was very pleased with the end result. Now if I could only finish that project....


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul,
Yes, I've used the 'O' scale ones for making a pattern form my 1/29 scale 86' hycube boxcar doors.
Here's a picture of the pattern with the rivets applied, they are the black ones










Burl,
We are waiting to see your finished product!

Brian


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Woody sent me a set (as I had emailed him months ago asking when we were going to get some Large Scale ones!)











The photo is a section of my EBT M-1 project - just one of the many windows. I squirted some grey primer on the upper part to see what happened if you paint them. The black rivets are the originals without paint. All are single lines of rivets laid adjacent and offset to get the double row effect.

As you can see, they are quite realistic 0.75" rivets (1:20th scale.) The instructions were helpful (confirming what I know about laying decals!) Use a decal assist fluid, like Solvaset. The decals are very delicate - I found it quite difficult to lay them in a straight line, and one or two detached themselves - not sure if the resin detail fell off or the decal film split. You will note there is no sign of the film.

I liked them. The delicate nature is necessary if you don't want the film to show. Part of my problem was laying two adjacent strips on a thin surface. With a custom layout it would be much easier - and Woody indicates that custom work is available so you can have the rivets laid out to your exact pattern.










Here's a straight-on photo. The rivets at the top are Grant Line plastic ones which are a little taller - but with 1000+ per side I think I will stick to decals.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmm, maybe it's just the lighting or something, but those decal rivets look almost flat to me.


----------

